# [solved] USB-Stick fehlende Gerätedatei

## tost

Hallo,

kurz vorweg:

Mein USB-Stick JetFlash  Model: TS256MJF2A hat immer einwandfrei funktioniert und als ich das letzte mal wieder damit arbeiten wollte erhielt ich die Meldung:

mount: Gerätedatei /dev/sdb1 existiert nicht

Nun habe ich mal wieder Zeit mich damit zu beschäftigen.

Auf Windows tut es der Stick weiterhin problemlos.

Die fstab unter Linux habe ich seither nicht verändert, es müsste also theoretisch damit funktionieren !

 *Quote:*   

> /dev/sdb1               /mnt/usb        vfat            rw,noauto,users,exec,uid=tost,gid=users 0 0

 

Die Fehlermeldungen bei einem mount /mnt/usb sind entweder, dass /dev/sdb1 fehlt (und dies ist auch tatsächlich der Fall, udev hat sdb1 nicht erstellt)

Der Versuch es unter einem anderen Device zu mounten ergibt kein blockorientiertes Gerät.

Schlichtweg bekomme ich den Stick nicht mehr eingebunden, Dateisystem ist FAT32 und Daten sind soweit auch noch drauf.

dmesg

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 8
> 
> usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
> 
> scsi5 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Ich bin inzwischen ein wenig ratlos und weiß nicht warum sys-fs/udev-087-r1 mir /dev/sdb1 nicht erstellt und weshalb ich den Stick nicht eingebunden bekomme, wenn er doch weiterhin problemlos erkannt wird.

Grüße

tostLast edited by tost on Wed Aug 02, 2006 9:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hi tost!

Also das Problem hatte ich auch schonmal. Ich weiss zwar nicht was es verursachte und es tauchte auch nicht immer auf. Aber mit dem Programm 

```
/sbin/MAKEDEV
```

 kannst du die fehlende sda-Devices neu anlegen.

Schlag einfach mal in der Manualpage nach für weitere Informationen. "irgendwann" nach einem Update von udev hat sich das Problem bei mir eingestellt.

Eine Suche in diesem Forum nach "makedev usb" führt zu diversen Threads mit dem selben Problem.

Viel Erfolg!

----------

## aleph-muc

Hi tost,

bei mir wird mein Stick auch ab und zu nicht erkannt. Wenn ich dann das modul ehci_hcd entlade und wieder neu lade funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

Gruß

aleph

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> bei mir wird mein Stick auch ab und zu nicht erkannt. Wenn ich dann das modul ehci_hcd entlade und wieder neu lade funktioniert es wieder einwandfrei.

 

Ist [ x ] im Kernel drinnen  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Schlag einfach mal in der Manualpage nach für weitere Informationen. "irgendwann" nach einem Update von udev hat sich das Problem bei mir eingestellt. 

 

Denke ich auch, dass es bei mir ähnlich gewesen sein muss.

 *Quote:*   

> Eine Suche in diesem Forum nach "makedev usb" führt zu diversen Threads mit dem selben Problem. 

 

Wenn ich mir mein /dev/sdb1 anlege und erneut versuche zu mounten bringt mir die Konsole folgendes:

mount: /dev/sdb1 ist kein gültiges blockorientiertes Gerät

Da ist doch irgendwas faul !

----------

## toskala

lebt der stick noch?

----------

## tost

Jaja unter Windows tut er noch prächtig seinen Dienst.

Und auch der Anschluss am Pc ist intakt, weil die Digitalkamera sich noch prima anschließen lässt

(Canon A610)

tost

----------

## think4urs11

 *toskala wrote:*   

> lebt der stick noch?

 

 *tost wrote:*   

> Auf Windows tut es der Stick weiterhin problemlos. 

 

@tost: Schonmal versucht den Stick neu zu formatieren?

----------

## tost

Meinst du über Windows oder mit Linux ?

Weil auch über cfdisk bekomme ich keine Möglichkeit, den Stick zu formatieren.

Ich werde ihn aber mal formatieren und vielleicht bringt das dann den gewünschten Erfolg.

Grüße

tost

----------

## tost

Ich hab ihn der Kompatibilität mal mit FAT32 formatiert, aber auch das hat jetzt nichts geändert !

Es liegt scheinbar nicht am Stick, aber wo könnte der Schuldige zu finden sein ?

tost

----------

## think4urs11

legt er denn wenigstens /dev/sdb an oder fehlt das auch schon?

Evtl. ist die Partitionstabelle auf dem Stick ja im Eimer und Windows würde das erst merken wenn du etwas draufspeicherst (oder auch gar nicht).

----------

## tost

Es existierte vorher alles mit seinem Beginn bei /dev/sdb2 !

Nach dem

cd /dev && makedev sdb 

Habe ich nun wieder alles von sdb bis sdb1x vorhanden !

tost

----------

## chilla

Die Frage ist wohl eher, was in dmesg steht, nachdem du den Stick reinsteckst..

----------

## tost

Ich hatte es glaube ich oben schon gepostet, hatte aber ein wenig indessen im Kernel rumgespielt und nutze nun die orig. Vanilal Sources von kernel.org mit jeglichen USB-Unterstützungen, die mir so geboten werden   :Laughing: 

```
Aug  2 19:18:28 gentoo usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6

Aug  2 19:18:28 gentoo usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Aug  2 19:18:28 gentoo scsi3 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

Aug  2 19:18:28 gentoo usb-storage: device found at 6

Aug  2 19:18:28 gentoo usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

Aug  2 19:18:33 gentoo Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS256MJF2A        Rev: 1.00

Aug  2 19:18:33 gentoo Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

Aug  2 19:18:33 gentoo usb-storage: device scan complete

Aug  2 19:18:33 gentoo scsi.agent[9155]: disk at /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.2/usb1/1-6/1-6:1.0/host3/target3:0:0/3:0:0:0
```

----------

## firefly

hmm da steht nix von sd* hast du eventuell sd(scsi-disk) support im kernel entweder als Modul oder fest überhaupt aktiviert?

----------

## tost

Für alle Interessenten dieses Themas:

Es lag wahrhaftig am fehlenden scsi-disk !

Nun sieht es auch so aus:

```
usb 1-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

usb 1-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices

usb-storage: device found at 4

usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning

  Vendor: JetFlash  Model: TS256MJF2A        Rev: 1.00

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02

SCSI device sdb: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 37 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

SCSI device sdb: 512000 512-byte hdwr sectors (262 MB)

sdb: Write Protect is off

sdb: Mode Sense: 37 00 00 08

sdb: assuming drive cache: write through

 sdb: sdb1

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi removable disk sdb

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

usb-storage: device scan complete

usb 1-6: USB disconnect, address 4
```

Ich kann mich nur bedanken, war mir aber totsicher, dass ich immer nur die .configs vom Kernel kopiert habe und somit eigtl. dort hätte sich kein Fehler einschleichen dürfen.

Somal ich diese Funktion bisher immer aktiviert hatte !

Nuja so ist es mir dann lieber, wenn der Fehler nun behoben ist.

Grüße

tost

----------

